# What’s the name of this part?



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Next time get an oil filter socket . I would say clean it really good with brake cleaner and jb weld the hole. It appears small enough at least by the photo.


----------



## Jtackett0706 (Aug 15, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Next time get an oil filter socket . I would say clean it really good with brake cleaner and jb weld the hole. It appears small enough at least by the photo.


Yeah that’s what I was thinking, it’s the size of a Phillips head (oops)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jtackett0706 said:


> I was changing my oil, and I hammered a screwdriver through my oil filter to turn it because valvoline put it on so tight, and it went through the filter and into my ? (Oil pan, sump, ???) What’s this part called and can I DIY it or is it more of a dealer fix? I circled the part in yellow
> View attachment 293945


OUCH!

Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your holey Cruze here.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Oops!

Usually referred to as the "upper oil pan". Not sure, but from this angle, looks like the exhaust might have to come down to get it off too.

What's the oil above that coming from?


----------



## Jtackett0706 (Aug 15, 2021)

jblackburn said:


> Oops!
> 
> Usually referred to as the "upper oil pan". Not sure, but from this angle, looks like the exhaust might have to come down to get it off too.
> 
> What's the oil above that coming from?


Ahhh that would make sense. I’m not sure what you mean by the oil above it?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That black part above and forward of the oil pan looks like there's leftover oil residue from something leaking down above it - I would guess from around the turbo area?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Jtackett0706 said:


> I was changing my oil, and I hammered a screwdriver through my oil filter to turn it because valvoline put it on so tight, and it went through the filter and into my ? (Oil pan, sump, ???) What’s this part called and can I DIY it or is it more of a dealer fix? I circled the part in yellow
> View attachment 293945


It's definitely something you'll want to have the dealer replace since you thought it was a good idea to use a screwdriver to remove an oil filter.

This would have saved you a lot of grief.


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Next time get an oil filter socket . I would say clean it really good with brake cleaner and jb weld the hole. It appears small enough at least by the photo.


He can also buy a roll of High-Temperature stainless steel tape and put 3-4 layers of it over the hole. Amazon sells it - as well as most auto parts. You'd be surprised the things you can fix with it.


----------

